# Routine help needed



## IronicD (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first post here and wasn't sure where exactly to post this, but here goes.

I need help making/improving my routine. My current one is as followed:

Day 1:

Bench press 5x5
Incline bench press 5x5
Cable fly 3x5
Close grip bench press 5x5
Tricep pull down 5x5
Over head tricep extension 5x5
Shoulder press 5x5
Military press 5x5
Barbell shrug 5x5

Day 2:
Deadlift 5x5
Close grip lat pull down and wide grip lat pull down 5x5 each
Seated cable row 5x5
T-bar 5x5
Close grip row 5x5
Sqauts 5x5
Leg press 5x5 ( Sometimes replace with lunges )

Sometimes I just do back on day 2 and have a day 3 for just legs, but thats like every third week. I go the gym 5 times a week. I am taking protein and creatine only.

My concern is that my body may not be getting the amount of rest it needs. I realized while I came across a few sites online and I started to have doubts. 

Is what I'm currently doing ok? or do I need to make changes to space things out. I'm not sure at all.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Hoping for some feedback!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 11, 2015)

First off split your days up. Holy shit your muscles must hate you. 

Chest/shoulders one day then back/legs another?

If you can still squat after a dl day you're not doing it right. Or if you can dl after squats you're doing it wrong. 

You say you're going to the gym 5 days a week? Why are you packing in such high volume into two days? Are you doing this 2x a week too? 

Day 1 back
Day 2 chest 
Day 3 legs
Day 4 shoulders
Day 5 arms/abs/calves/stretch/cardio  ...basically just the accessory shit 

Or 

Day 1 back/bi
Day 2 Chest/tri
Day 3 leg /calves
Day 4 shoulder abs
Day 5 rest or do so extra arm/cardio/stretch work


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2015)

^^What Pink said^^


----------



## IronicD (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks. I've been doing that for a month. I've been having serious doubts.

I would like to work each body part twice a week. can go for 6 days too.

Something like:

Day 1 chest/back
Day 2 shoulders/triceps
Day 3 legs
Day 4 chest/back
Day 5 arms/abs/calves
Day 6 legs/shoulders

I'd like to hit each body part twice a week. Can you help me make that please. thank you.


----------



## Lilo (Jul 11, 2015)

It's not difficult to build the the routine you want, but it's not going to give you the results you're expecting, either. You've mentioned you were concerned that your body might not be getting enough rest, and yet you want to train each muscle group twice a week. These two just don't mix and a workout like that is only sustainable for a short while. 
I've gone this route once, and probably a lot of other people here, too, then they were starting out. That's why no one will recommend it. Be smart, learn from others' mistakes, take Pink's advice.

Muscle recovers while you rest.


----------



## whitelml (Jul 11, 2015)

Some thing Ive been trying and really like:

Day 1  PULL:  Deadlift, Pull Ups or Pull Downs, Row  4 or 5 sets of each
Day 2  PULL:  Few sets of Biceps, Abs, maybe forearms.  Only takes about 20 minutes
Day 3  PUSH: Squat, Bench, OHP  4 or 5 sets of each
Day 4  PUSH: Few sets of Triceps, Laterals, and Calves.  Again only about 20 minutes

OFF 1 or 2 Days then repeat. Instead of alternating the push pull days i like it this way because the next day i can feel what was not hit hard enough.  But if Biceps, Triceps or Shoulders are sore from the first push or pull day then i skip them that second day of course and just do the other movements.  I like to think as the second days as still an OFF but still lightly active day i guess.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pink answered your question you got to let your muscles rest and break up your routine more. You are doing too much at one time and it's going to lead to an injury. The more muscles you work out at a time the longer it will take to recover.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2015)

It's not just your layout that is the problem. It's your mindset... your prioritys. 

Look what's first these days. Chest and back. 

Squats are their own day.  If you are squatting enough to force adaptation no way are they coming at the end of that second day. See what I mean?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 12, 2015)

What's your main goal here - muscle growth or strength? Also, how long have you been training consistently for?

Depending on your answer my advice is going to go against most of the replies here because IME training each muscle group 2x week is optimal for growth - not the one part per day bullshit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 12, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> What's your main goal here - muscle growth or strength? Also, how long have you been training consistently for?
> 
> Depending on your answer my advice is going to go against most of the replies here because IME training each muscle group 2x week is optimal for growth - not the one part per day bullshit.



I think my Valhalla would have me squatting 4 days a week


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think my Valhalla would have me squatting 4 days a week



Your a competing PLer so that doesn't surprise me.

Improvements in the squat tend to carry over to the deadlift while the opposite is less true (unless your squat depth is piss poor) so it makes sense to emphasis squatting more on any PL programme. 

Some OLers do heavy squats everyday - Bulgarian Method FTW


----------



## Milo (Jul 12, 2015)

I personally would have legs as its own day, and back as its own day. They take so much energy to work and at the end of a legs or back workout all I want to do its crawl to my truck and go home.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm always changing it up but this set up worked well for me in terms of gaining size and strength over the years. You can do other things in between at home this and that's with curls and calves or whatever.

Day 1. Squats & Military press I like to start with squats because there is a lot of hormones that are stored in the glutes.

Day 5. Bench & row get profile beefed up

Day 9. Dead Lift unleash more growth hormones

then 4 days off let it all brew and simmer


----------

